# Memorias EEPROM de Televisores



## richard alonso (Dic 27, 2009)

Bueno gente, acá les mando 1.789 archivos de EEPROM de TV.
Feliz año nuevo a todos, estoy siempre a las ordenes por este pedacito de tierra hermoso llamado Uruguay.


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

Tengo pendiente de reparar un TV con problemas en la memoria EEPROM en el integrado 93C46 :

marca: *KENIA*
modelo: *C-3045K*
chasis: *MC97A*

Poseo el circuito, he encontrado en otras páginas web información que este chasis es utilizado en los siguientes televisores:
Serie Dorada, modelo SD2040 y
Continental, modelo CTV5950

también he buscado y encontrado el archivo de las memorias correspondientes a esos dos modelos similares de TV y los he probado, no logrando que me funcione ninguno de ambos.
La última prueba que realize se *clava* la AutoProgramación en canal 3 donde no tengo ninguna señal, pero durante el barrido sintoniza la totalidad de los canales de aire de mi zona.

Se que esa marca/fabrica ha desaparecido hace casi 20 años pero estoy seguro que el segundo problema que tenia este tv era la EEPROM que no dejaba/aceptaba memorizar los ajustes, el primer problema era de fuente "por pico de tensión de línea" ó "por tormenta eléctrica" que solucione.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Con tiempo subire a este thread la totalidad de los archivos de memorias que poseo para que se encuentren a disposición de todos los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.
No podré garantizarlas dado que las fui recopilando de internet durante los años que llevo reparando.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2012)

Amigo J2C has intentado clonar la propia EEPROM dañada?. En mas de una situacion fui afortunado al realizar esta practica, eso si los bytes dañados que gralmente quedan en FF, deben corregirse mediante modo service o opcion usuario segun sea.


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin

Es lo primero que suelo hacer siempre y lo guardo como "old", pero tampoco me funciono esta vez.

Por otra parte esta marca/modelo de tv es tan vieja (unos 20 años) que no posee "modo service" (tiene los cinco pre-set's de color en la plaqueta del tubo), aparte que no cuento con el control remoto.


Puse el thread por que ya lo leera algún colega de Servicio Técnico que posea su propio archivo de EEPROM's que me lo facilite, y además por que es un ítem que hacia falta en el F20 de las _*Reparaciones de TV y equipos de Video*_. 

Parte de la culpa es mia debido que nunce me acostumbre a leer y archivar las EEPROM's de los tv's que he reparado, solo lo he realizado cuando tuve problemas en las memorias.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

Hola J2C,Si mal no recuerdo,debido a mi avanzada edad jeje,en ese chassis ,tenes que poner una memoria en blanco,y santo remedio ya que todos los parametros se ajustan con presets,Creo que lo unico que te puede pasar es que arranque oscuro ,con todos los ajustes brillo,cont color etc bajos ,pero eso se soluciona aumentando el screen pa ver algo ,y una vez ajustados, lo pones en su posicion original.

Pd el aft funciona correctamente?

Pd 2 existen dos serie dorada sd 2040 uno en el cual los parametros de servicio se ajustan con presets y uno mas nuevo con modo de servicio.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2012)

te dejo dos que te pueden ser util
mas una colección completa de otros datos de eeprom de tv



puede que tengas que retocar algunos parámetros con el modo servís 
,devén haber como mas de mil eeprom en ese archivo


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

Don ElGriego



elgriego dijo:


> Hola J2C,Si mal no recuerdo,debido a mi avanzada edad jeje ....


No me venga a *sanatear* a mi, por que imagino que somos de la misma época, año más año menos , y nos conocemos de pelear a los nuevos técnicos en TV con nuestras respuestas y orientaciones en las reparaciones.




elgriego dijo:


> ..... en ese chassis ,tenes que poner una memoria en blanco,y santo remedio ya que todos los parametros se ajustan con presets,Creo que lo unico que te puede pasar es que arranque oscuro ,con todos los ajustes brillo,cont color etc bajos , .....


No lo hice y lo hare mañana por la mañana (es una buena clienta pagadora), y ahora que lo dice hace varios años hice eso en algún tv y me funciono perfecto. No se por que no lo recorde para probarlo en este, supongo que fue debido a la ultima falla que sufri en la EEPROM (24C08) de un Philips de los de nueva generación hace unos meses.

*Anecdota:* Ante todo estaba noviando en Córdoba Capital y no contaba con todos los chiches de mi tallercito; dicho TV a los dos minutos de funcionar realizaba un pliegue en la parte superior del vertical, como primera medida reemplaze los electroliticos del vertical por nuevos *josha-nunca taxi* pero la falla continuaba. Entre al modo service y ajuste el valor correspondiente y seguia en la misma. No tenia el programador de memorias, asi que me tome la paciencia de anotarme todos los valores del modo service y leer detenidamente el manual que habia conseguido en la web, compre varias memorias y la reemplaze, programe y me quedo perfecto.
Guarde la EEPROM que saque y al regresar a Bs As empeze a jugar con el programador y descubri que tenia un par de posiciones clavadisimas que calculo coincidian con la bendita altura vertical del problema, cosa de no creer  !!!.




Gustavo 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> te dejo dos que te pueden ser util
> mas una colección completa de otros datos de eeprom de tv
> 
> 
> ...


Por el nombre de las del Serie Dorada y el Continental supongo que son las que probe, mañana las comparo y luego comento.
Vó dale al Lavarropas, sino le mandare instrucciones a la Lemura que haga *Huelga de GambaRulas Cerradisimas* hasta que el Lavarropas funcione al 200% !!!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Don ElGriego
> 
> 
> No me venga a *sanatear* a mi, por que imagino que somos de la misma época, año más año menos , y nos conocemos de pelear a los nuevos técnicos en TV con nuestras respuestas y orientaciones en las reparaciones.
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2012)

eso del philips sin audio me toco unos cuantos,es porque ay una versión en estereo y la otra no,del mismo modelo y chasis ,y con el sinto pasa que también tiene dos versiones
en el menú del modo servis si aparece la opción para el sinto y para el audio ,dice 0 o 1 ,si no tiene audio y esta en 0 ,es porque hay va un 1


----------



## mcrven (May 30, 2012)

Hago de su conocimiento que en http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com hay mucho material para reparaciones, entre los cuales creo haber visto uno o dos archivos con una cantidad de *.hex para las memorias CMos de diferentes aparatos.

Les sugiero revisar que esas secciones son libres de suscripción y descarga.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2012)

por aqui hay mas datos de eeprom
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...Itemid,34/func,select/id,63/orderby,2/page,1/
esquemas de tv y de todas cosas
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2013)

TV Mitsui. Modelo MTV1401.

la tengo como tv MITSAI 1401 ,asi que supongo es la misma tv es para una eeprom 2408 
si no es avisame y me fijo de nuevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2013)

para para es esta la que vale ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
hay dos ,  ,asi si no es la la que deje antes,es esta (esta es para una eeprom 2416 y esta en .bin  , la otra esta en .ep2)



aqui hay otra paguina de eeprom para descargar 
http://master-tv.com/proshivki/tv/Mitsai-eeprom-memory-dump.html


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Abr 8, 2015)

hola amigos del foro, agrego este archivo,espero sea util a alguien: eeprom 24c08 ci tda11115 tv slim usb player


----------

